# cat protecting human?



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

My two cats who have been together a couple of weeks now (before that Stewie used to live in the porch), don't get on very well. They tolerate each other just about, but Stewie seems to bully Artie sometimes, like taking a swipe at him as he passes. Now Artie seems afraid of Stewie. He jumps up on furniture to get passed rather than getting close. Stewie has a habit of sleeping in doorways and Artie can't get passed. 

I do like to give each cat equal attention but Stewie likes to play fight with my arm. It doesn't hurt most of the time, but I do get covered in scratches. Artie may look at me with distain (he is good at that!) when I stroke Stewie, but he doesn't normally react otherwise. In the last week there has been two instances where I have had Stewie grasp me a bit too hard which has made me say "argh" out loud. On both occasions Artie has then attacked Stewie, the first time there was a full on cat fight, with chunks of fur everywhere.

It's almost like Artie is protecting me. I know dogs can be like that with their owners, but can cats??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds he he is to me!  Elvis always looks out for me, if I yelp due to a kitten!


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

I have seen it a lot. Had the mildest cat ever in Tanis, only time in his life he ever hissed was when the new kitten Beep bit me really hard and made me cry out. He ran over, hissed and belted her.  She never did it again though

With my latest lot, Rose bit me really hard once, Dante came over, tapped her hard on the head and sat on her.

So, yes I think so


----------



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

Aww, my little body guard, bless him


----------



## McBenson (Mar 4, 2011)

My cat Kenny was sitting on my husband chest getting a cuddle one night so I thought I'd join in and put and arm over my hubby. Kenny pushed my arm out of the way. I didn't believe it at first so had to do it a couple more times and every time he pushed me away!

Get off my human!!:nono:​


----------



## goodfre (May 11, 2011)

Cats, being very independent-minded animals, require very different training motivations and methods than dogs, which usually want to please their owners. Training a cat can be frustrating for the new or inexperienced owner, but there are methods that work.

Kitten training is much easier than training an adult cat. If you train a cat while it is young, the cat will remember the training throughout its adult life. There are many ways in which cats can be trained.:001_smile:


----------



## neko (May 8, 2011)

lucylocket35 said:


> My two cats who have been together a couple of weeks now (before that Stewie used to live in the porch), don't get on very well. They tolerate each other just about, but Stewie seems to bully Artie sometimes, like taking a swipe at him as he passes. Now Artie seems afraid of Stewie. He jumps up on furniture to get passed rather than getting close. Stewie has a habit of sleeping in doorways and Artie can't get passed.
> 
> I do like to give each cat equal attention but Stewie likes to play fight with my arm. It doesn't hurt most of the time, but I do get covered in scratches. Artie may look at me with distain (he is good at that!) when I stroke Stewie, but he doesn't normally react otherwise. In the last week there has been two instances where I have had Stewie grasp me a bit too hard which has made me say "argh" out loud. On both occasions Artie has then attacked Stewie, the first time there was a full on cat fight, with chunks of fur everywhere.
> 
> It's almost like Artie is protecting me. I know dogs can be like that with their owners, but can cats??


It might be cute but i wouldn't allow him to do it again if i was you because he might start to bully the other cat more if he thinks he can/thinks he has authority over it.
I saw this with a dog once the dog belonged to the womans daughter(who was 18) and the dog preferred the mom, the dog would snap at the daughter etc..
Once when they were argueing the mom told her daughter to get out(they were yelling) and the dog chased her out of the room, because the mom thought this was cute she allowed it to happen and continue happening but the dogs attitude generally toward the daughter became worse. when they finally called an expert to sort the dogs behaviour problems out they said because the mom had let this happen the dog saw the daughter as lower ranking and thats why the attacks became worse.
You are allowed to discipline but the animal is NOT. it can escalate.
Obviously cats arent the same as dogs but in some circumstances they can be similar.
it also could have just been that since cats see fighting like that as playing, Artie might have just gotten jealous that you were playing with Stewie.
I think if its a case of the cats having no bad blood/jealousy between then then it might be ok, it'd just be a 'CALM THE FRICK DOWN!' kind of thing, but since Artie doesn't like your kitten it's a bit different isn't it?
he shouldn't be getting involved even if your kitten bites you because it's down to you to tell the kitten 'NO'.
Try to be careful about it x
Note: i don't mean that cats see fighting in general as playing before somebody twists it-__- i mean that when kittens are chewing up your arm etc.. they're playing with you.


----------

